# What are your hobbies?



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2021)

I'm willing to bet a thread like this has been made in the past, but I feel it's better not to necro it. Anyway, I'd like to know what the members of this forum enjoy doing and are interested in.

For me, it used to be art. I did it for a while, before my tablet broke. Apart from that, I like skateboarding, and have been doing that since I was 15. I enjoy gaming, mostly just handful of game franchises, as well as reading topics that fascinate me, ranging from mythology to astrobiology. Lastly, I've started working out. It's helped a lot with the stress.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

I love drawing and using watercolor paints! I also enjoy watching and performing improv and voice impressions. I'm a big fan of video games too, I also love playing with and cuddling cats and sometimes I like to sing.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

I run a swarm mechanics community


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2021)

Since covid all I have is working and working-out. :}


----------



## Xitheon (May 14, 2021)

Having fantasies about fictional characters and retreating from my lonely solitary existence to a place where I'm loved. (Until I remember that it's only a fantasy and cry into my pillow.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2021)

I used to draw a lot more, but mostly it's gaming and Indian classical music now.


----------



## kelliegator (May 14, 2021)

Record collecting and digitising vinyl records, which I do a lot of even though it's kind of murder on my wallet.

I've also been getting into writing again after I haven't written for a good couple of years. It feels good to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2021)

Adding the final touches to my diabolical plan to conquer the world and rule it with an iron fist. 

Alas, my arch-nemesis Reality manages to keep foiling my plan again and again but someday I will catch Reality in a sinister trap from which there is no escape! When that day comes, there will be nothing anyone can do to stop me from exacting revenge on Reality and all of the fools who believe in it!

So yeah, dreaming up one fantasy after another is my biggest hobby.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)

Playing games, watching Anime and reading Manga. Oh, and I guess commissioning art have become a bit of a hobby too considering I've been doing it a lot?


----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2021)

FAFing, YouTubing, drawing, checking on random percentages and numbers related to demography and statistics, walking around places on Street View


----------



## Rarum (May 14, 2021)

Art, computer programming, reading/writing, and playing music are the main ones. I also like exercising and going to amusement parks. Trouble is, all these hobbies are fairly time-consuming. I'd love to get more into gaming and watching cartoons and anime, which I also enjoy, but I can never seem to find the time.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2021)

Things that most people here probably won't be surprised about: Tabletop wargames / miniatures, D&D, video games, reading. Things that can generally be done either from the comfort from one's own home or in small, relatively controlled social gatherings. Probably for the better since sports _really_ wouldn't agree with my arthritis now, the pandemic was terrible for those who made a hobby of social drinking / clubbing, and certain behavioral hang-ups would render more thorough attempts at proper art inconsequential as I refuse to add finishing touches out of fear of 'ruining' the final product.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 14, 2021)

I go hiking and birding and do some photography (sometimes at the same time).  
I write a little bit, watch a lot of cartoons and documentaries, and research ornithology related stuff.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

i play bassoon


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 17, 2021)

My fiance and I own horses, so they take up a good bit of our time.  We trail ride and camp with them, though haven't had much chance to do that this past year.

I roleplay online in Second Life, not sure I'd call that a full time hobby but it's something I do to relax.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 17, 2021)

Video games, visual novels, web browsing and listen to music and videos on Youtube.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 17, 2021)

I play a lot of games on PC/Switch, but I also enjoy arting. Lately I've been doing pixel art instead of digital landscape paintings, but I also occasionally go out and do nature photography. Well pre-covid anyway. I haven't left the house much since the lockdowns started last year ^_^". But going on hikes and bike rides on the local nature trails was a lot of fun.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)

Audio and music.


----------



## Saokymo (May 17, 2021)

Baking is my main hobby outside general creative activities and playing vidya games.


----------



## Hanz Britches (May 17, 2021)

I'm an antiques dealer


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 18, 2021)

-Discussing interesting philosophical Topics
-Working Out
-Drawing
-Writing short storries
-Cooking
-Gaming
-Taking walks in Nature
-exploring myths and mysteries
-learing new stuff and aquire unsefull skills.


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

i practice mma.

most jedi quan.


----------



## sausy1 (May 19, 2021)

I like making languages.



_That's a handwritten font by the way._


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 19, 2021)

sausy1 said:


> I like making languages.
> View attachment 110532
> _That's a handwritten font by the way._


Japonic-emoji-arabic?


----------



## MechaMegs (May 19, 2021)

I would say agriculture but that is the profession, though it was once a hobby.

Now I guess my hobby would be rocks and minerals and gemstones, tumble them cut them polish them.


----------



## Strawberrythewolfram (May 19, 2021)

Writing, gaming, collecting, reading and running


----------



## Austin/greman/sheaprd (May 19, 2021)

Draw play video games and watch wwe


----------



## sausy1 (May 19, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Japonic-emoji-arabic?


They're based on the symbols here:




But yes, I wanted the symbols to have that Japanese-y look to them, since the language is based on Japanese.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 19, 2021)

Major hobbies are woodworking, luthiery, roller skating, water skiing, longboarding (Hamboard Classic and Pinger), boating (pontoon, hot boat, kayak, building a strip canoe), painting, guitars/stringed instruments, learning the piano, cycling, gardening.

woodworking was fun until the whole "Wood that's too expensive to waste" came along. Now working with 2x4's from Menards. Cheaper but I have to mill/dimension the lumber myself with inadequate tooling.


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2021)

lately the main ones have been:

-gardening (mostly ornamental/landscape related)
-records and stereo stuff
-hiking, and soon to be swimming again
...and rubberskunk fun-time, and plotting and planning new gear/outfits.


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> Record collecting and digitising vinyl records, which I do a lot of even though it's kind of murder on my wallet.
> 
> I've also been getting into writing again after I haven't written for a good couple of years. It feels good to get back into the swing of things.


 Oh! Another record collector! What sorta things do ya collect?

And they can definitely add up, at today's prices. Plus I'm always seeing new pressings, that I wanna replace some of my older records that might have got a bit...er...a bit beat up, in my wilder years : P


----------



## Lexiand (May 20, 2021)

I'm am currently trying to learn how to be a game dev.


----------



## Yastreb (May 20, 2021)

sausy1 said:


> I like making languages.
> View attachment 110532
> _That's a handwritten font by the way._


Ooh, please tell more! I also really like languages. What kind of language are you making? Is that syllabary writing or letters?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 20, 2021)

If I had the money, tasting different spirits.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 20, 2021)

>hunger
>longing
>.dll
>.222
>Ω


----------



## sausy1 (May 20, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Ooh, please tell more! I also really like languages. What kind of language are you making? Is that syllabary writing or letters?


It's just a bunch of random ideas right now, not really a sophisticated language yet.
_But_, I can give you this one sentence: _khūmën nä kīki. _It means _The human is cold._
The script is also going to be an _abugida_, not a syllabary. The symbols you saw were the base symbols.


----------



## Pomorek (May 24, 2021)

I think it can be said that I'm a _Renaissance yeen_. I have so many interests that I always feel I fail to list all of them when asked. But anyway, you can hit me up on any of these subjects! 


3D art, with double "specializations" of furry critters and firearms,
Houseplants and "balcony gardening", if I may put it that way. I'm always trying to make my living space resemble a jungle! Sometimes it works, sometimes not, depending on a year, but I keep trying. 
Reading. I was big on fantasy and sci-fi, but later my focus moved to more "serious" counterparts of science and spirituality. When it comes to science, anything goes really, but I'm particularly focused on astronomy, cosmology and more exotic (astro)physics. And on the other side, I enjoy reading about "non-mainstream" spirituality matters. So the both sides seem to have this in common, that I enjoy the more outlandish areas.
Shooting. While all I can have in my own possession is "only" an airgun, I went for the _bestest_ my money could buy, and then some (I did shoot actual firearm on occasion, but that's extremely rare).
Cycling, just for fun. I'm not any big aficionado though, so no expensive gear, no racing etc.
I love walks in nature. Even better if it's hiking but it's a rare treat.
Sightseeing. It's hard to explain, I can feel very timid when in a new place (_"Is it dangerous there? What if I get lost?..."_) but I'll set out and explore anyway. And since I can walk long distances without problem, soon I'll be very versed with what is located where, so well that I can be a guide for others.
Fixing things. Not any "constant" hobby, happens as needed. But when something's broken, my first instinct is to pick it apart and see if I can repair it. Sometimes this succeeds, sometimes not. I managed with PCs, bicycles, lamps, doorlocks, even a malfunctioning trackball. And I ended up with a pretty huge box of tools too, to facilitate all the tinkering.
Building detailed paper models. I'm not sure how much are you familiar with this, it seems to be a Central & Eastern Europe speciality. As an example of what can be built (note that it's an old work of mine). This activity has generally been on hold in recent years as I focused more on "building" things in virtual 3D space, but I don't abandon the hope of returning to it.
I should mention games, but currently I consider it a pesky addiction rather than a hobby, something that steals my focus from better things to do.

There are also things I'd like to get into but I have no money/conditions/opportunity for them.

3D printing - try as I might, I have no place to keep a printer running, even as I could afford the machine itself. 
Figure-making/sculpting - I know that some people, especially on DA it seems, are making "poseable dolls" with faux fur and/or felt needling. I kinda would like to be able to do that too, to bring my furry 3D models into realspace. But the time investment needed for it makes it rather impractical.
Amateur astronomy. But them telescopes cost a kidney...
Boating. I'm crazy fascinated with boats, ships, you name it. But I'm from such a dry place that when people want a lake here, they have to dig it out...
Aviation. Much like above, I'm intrigued and fascinated by it. But I have zero practical means of doing anything about this. At least the air travel, allegedly a nuisance for some people, is like a theme park visit for me when it happens. Bonus points that despite everything I'm actually afraid of heights, so it's kinda like roller-coaster - something controllably scary but not _really_ dangerous.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 24, 2021)

Bible study to save my soul for being a degenerate furry


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 25, 2021)

sausy1 said:


> I like making languages.
> View attachment 110532
> _That's a handwritten font by the way._


Hell yeah, i've been trying to come up with a language as well.


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 25, 2021)

bideo gaems, watching youtube videos, sleeping (yes, i count that with how much i sleep) and writing as well as roleplay.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 25, 2021)

I’ve been relearning unity to code games on because well, demotivating job.
I’ve also been making sprites for said game off on the side as pixel art because lack of art skills.

Id one day want try to draw but well, my desk is too smol to accommodate a keyboard and a mouse, along with a drawing tablet.

in short most of my hobbies are usually creative driven, but don’t often get to be creative because dull job.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2021)

Crimcyan said:


> Bible study to save my soul for being a degenerate furry



Nobody can save you from that. >:3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 25, 2021)

Mostly playing video games, electronics tinkering and painting Battletech minis.


----------



## Filter (May 30, 2021)

Mountain biking, computer aided design, drawing, and music.


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 30, 2021)

I spend a lot of time playing games so it has to be a hobbie. I love computers and get very involved coding and thinking on how to solve "computer logic problems". Also, I play guitar and compose, which help me to clarify my mind and express myself in some artistic way.


----------



## Rimna (May 30, 2021)

I've switched from photography as my main hobby to videomaking.

Also got interested in firearms. Recently - cigars too. And I can't forget to mention watches - I love those damn things.


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

Knitting, crochet, video games and drawing - litterally anything that can be done alone <3 as I love solitude


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2021)

Anime and JRPGs
I like collecting video games in general. I'm currently searching for other hobbies, thinking about getting into bowling now that everyone's getting vaccinated from the whole covid thingg. Maybe MTG too. I like what I've played of MTG Arena and dig card games in general.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 30, 2021)

Observing humans' reactions and development.

Well, I don't mean to toy on people or anything. No matter I intend to or not, I just end up learning something every moment I interact with people--especially via real life encounters. UwU


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

I run outside with my dogs in the woods. I shoot guns with my bro and I used to work on my Warhammer miniatures before my friend got bored and we don't play anymore. Now I moderate my Discord server and host gamenights often. I also make Sonic OC's and RP with buds. I like to cook every now and then too.


----------



## Rayd (May 31, 2021)

i meditate a lot, especially when it's peaceful and sunny outside, relaxing and either zoning out entirely or reflecting on deep subjects like philosophy or psychology. though sometimes i can drift into a deep daydream whenever i'm just sitting around. it's very therapeutic and i believe it's the biggest reason for most of the personal growth i have towards being my ideal self - a down-to-earth, compassionate, unbothered and pleasant individual.

with that said, it goes without saying that i have a passion for human psychology and philosophy (i actually want to pursue some variety of psychology degree if i can in the near future). i love it when i'm able to have these deep conversations with people about either of the two, or both. it's probably my favorite subject to talk about, socially speaking. i have my interest in these two things to thank for my emotional and psychological health as reflecting on them for years and years has helped me gather a lot of beneficial traits to avoid being upset or angry about certain things, and happy or determined for others. it's just really helped me become a better person in general for myself and those around me. i also find that i'm able to give more thoughtful insight on certain things my friends talk about than they probably expect.

i like to collect things on the side as well. though i don't exactly have the income necessary to begin collecting most of the things i'd like to, i've a very long list of things that i plan on collecting that i've been keeping a mental note of since elementary school. things such as vintage arcade cabinets, video game merchandise, statues, etc.

i also like to play basketball. nowadays it's almost always just me by myself shooting baskets and practicing my dribble routines, but similarly to meditating, it's very therapeutic to just forget about everything for awhile while entering a zone of shooting the ball and running back and forth.

gaming is a given for most of us, and i'm no exception. i like to play mostly 2000's classics, but occasionally you'll find me playing a new game, though rarely triple A since most of them suck now LOL. i also watch a decent few of content creators/streamers. i've always been an achievement hunter, trying to do the hardest things you can do in games, such as completing all the halo campaigns on legendary, or completing every L4D2 campaign on expert, etc. - but whenever i play with friends, i'm a lot more obnoxious and non-sensical.

i also have interests in various media such as superhero comics, various 90's/2000's cartoons, a couple animes, etc.

i also browse reddit a decent bit, as well as a couple forum sites, including this one.

further on, i've always had this habit of juggling all kinds of pseudo-interests i'm not entirely invested enough in to actually do myself, but care enough about to learn a lot about it and watch videos about it, things like fishing, bushcraft camping, building/engineering, modeling/rendering, game development/modding, gardening, animal raising, etc. - the list really goes on. most of the reason i don't try my hand at any of these currently is because i don't really have the ability to do so. my state of living at the moment doesn't really allow for the outdoorsy type stuff. though i imagine once that changes i'll be one of those people who try their hand at absolutely everything. in general, i just really like learning in-depth about niche things. it's very exciting, in a way. like i'm boosting my knowledge stat or some shit.


----------



## Neeoray (Jun 1, 2021)

I'll make a list too. =3
Creative hobbies, chronological order:

*Traditional drawing/painting *(example).
Like most artists, I started in childhood from drawing simple stuff. Now it's a rare occasion for me to draw using traditional instruments, only when I have the mood.
*3D graphics* (example).
I got my first computer 10 years ago, when I was around 13 years old. A year later I started to experiment with Blender - no internet back then, no video lessons or manuals, just curiosity-driven random clicks - it was more fun than homework, hehe. Now I'm quite experienced I guess, but still learning a lot of new and more advanced stuff. Also I make all the models and textures by myself.
*Photography* (example) and photo editing.
First work experience in 2013 when I earned some money with an intent to buy a camera. I have an organized folder with over 17K shots I made since then, I published about 500 of them and only about 50 I can call my favourites. A lot of experiments there in different genres: landscape, conceptual, macro, minimalistic, abstract, etc.
*Music* (example).
I don't play any analogue instruments well enough yet, but do compose electronic music that mimics them in some ways. Started in 2016, now I have one EP release, a lot of demos and plans for a huge album performed in experimental, ambient, metal and other genres, probably with my clean and extreme vocals.
*Film-making*.
I mean everything creative about the process: scenario, cinematography, editing, sound design, etc. I made a short documentary film in 2016 and several shorter video clips since then, none of which is available now. Eventually I'll make something new. =3
*Digital drawing/painting* (example).
I got a tablet at the end of 2016 - such an eventful year. I draw pure 2D sceneries as well as use digital painting to edit 3D renders and add details/characters to them. I'm going to make more character drawings soon.
*Animation* (example).
Not a lot is done here, but I'm going to make more as I'm exploring this field, both on its 2D and 3D sides. My first character animation is coming soon. =3
*Design* (example) and architecture.
I'm interested in any kinds of design: industrial, interior, urban, visual, character, etc, with a special affinity to modern, discreet, efficient and flexible solutions. Occasionally I design different stuff for a commission or for my project, from accessories and furniture to gallery buildings and interplanetary research stations. I'm not a professional though and have a modest engineering and architecture experience, so this kind of content is intended to exist only digitally.
*Game development* (example).
I made a little demo map some time ago to learn Unity basics. Nothing ambitious is planned gameplay-wise, just a little exploration game with an accent on lore and artistic qualities of a 3D environment.
*World building:* The Neeostar Project.
Here is where things get epic! ;3
It sums up all that is listed above. I'm developing a lore, illustrating it with static and animated pictures, composing a musical accompaniment, designing characters and their habitat and making a game to bring some interactivity.
Non-creative hobbies, random order:

*Science*.
Reading books and articles about some sciences, watching documentaries and educational videos to learn more about some subjects. Sometimes I do it in order to find a reasonable solution for lore development, but usually just for fun. I have a special interest in nature, human and space sciences. =3
*Hiking/Cycling*. Most of my landscape photos were made during foggy night hikes, I love to walk out in the nature. =3
Sadly I don't have a bike now, but enjoyed cycling before and will do eventually.
*Badminton and chess. *Sport activities just for fun, I think I'm at a beginner level in both. ;3
*Learning English*. It's not my native, so I'm learning it for a few years so far and gradually getting better. I guess talking to English-speaking people to practice the language can be considered hobby as well.
*Watching movies/Listening to music/Playing games*.
Those are simple. I used to watch a lot of movies, but now it's a rare occasion; usually I prefer to watch something tasteful (Wes Anderson's works, for example) or purely entertaining (an animated series). I listen to music every day, to relax after work or the opposite, to focus and start working. As for games, I play very rarely because most of my time I'm busy with creative hobbies; and when I play, it's always a singleplayer.
That's all I think. Thanks for reading! =3


----------



## evatra (Jun 11, 2021)

My hobbies: cycling, paddle boarding, diving, yoga


----------



## Kyrick (Jun 11, 2021)

I used to make a lot of Trance/Techno/Rave tunes, but when my drum machine died and I sold one of my synths, It's pretty much just stopped.

At the moment I've got back into gaming (mostly Guild Wars 2) and have put a bit of money into new games on Steam and looking to upgrade my PC in general so I have a bit more 'pro' gaming time. Running a 7 year old setup is starting to catch up with me 

I also bought several sci-fi books a week or two ago and have started my way through one of them. It's been so long since I got reading.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 17, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Boating. I'm crazy fascinated with boats, ships, you name it. But I'm from such a dry place that when people want a lake here, they have to dig it out...


I was from California originally and out there, they are running out of water. Even Tahoe is 2.5 feet below historic 'normal' levels. Here in Indiana, I'm really close to several lakes that are full. Hell, I can boat (idle speed only) on Shadyside reservoir and If I get gutsy enough, I can kayak on the White River.


----------



## Yazoht (Jun 21, 2021)

I have been through a bunch of hobbies, but the ones that stick (and I work on when I have actual time):


Music - Playing guitar, singing and recording music/sounds in Pro Tools.  This includes some mixing and such.  My house-mate is also a musician so I expect this hobby to be more active in my life pretty soon,
Drawing - I want to draw comics, and have been spinning my wheels in semi-daily practice to try to get over my self-critical attitude toward what I make,
Philosophy - especially esoteric philosophy.  I like discussing alternative points of view with people,  sussing through the things that bother us and see if we can brush away the negativity and things that hold us back from being our best selves,
Nature - Walking in the woods, or in the sun, are some of my favourite ways to exercise and unwind
Sculpting - I use a kind of modeling beeswax, made by Stockmar, in lieu of 3D modeling (but I want to get into 3D modeling for real soon)
Programming - I taught myself enough C to be somewhat able to learn to make programs,  but I admit to not sticking to it long enough to really get better at it.  I want to make a small game engine, or some kind of interactive software that is either utilitarian or fun and easy to modify


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 21, 2021)

Transformers collection

I've got more in storage
and one in the post

Left to right, top to bottom (by head position):
Top Shelf:
- Optimus Primal (Beast Wars) (Gorilla)
- Dinobot (Beast Wars) (Utahraptor)
- Rampage (Beast Wars) (King Crab / Artillery Platform)
- Blitzwing (Bumblebee Movie) (McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II Jet)
- Starscream (Bumblebee Movie) (Cybertronian Seeker Tetrajet)
- Airazor (Beast Wars) (Peregrine Falcon)
- Paleotrex (Kingdom) (Skeletal Tyrannosaurus Rex)
- Depthcharge (Beast Wars: Uprising) (Sukhoi Su-47 Jet)
- Hades (Prime) (He's kinda hard to see in the back) (Scythe / Crossbow)
- Rattrap (Beast Wars) (Black Rat)
- Shockwave (Michael Bay Movies) (Cybertronian Tank)
- Megatron (With Gora attached in cannon mode) (Prime) (Cybertronian Jet)
- Blackarachnia (Beast Wars) (Black Widow Spider)
Bottom Shelf:
- Optimus Prime (Michael Bay Movies, post-2014) (Western Star "5700 OP" concept truck) (Unofficial fanmade figure)
- Megatron (The Last Knight Movie) (Cybertronian Jet) (also unofficial)
- Barricade (Michael Bay Movies, Pre-2017) (Saleen S281 police cruiser)
- Megatron (2007 Movie) (Cybertronian Jet)
- Ironhide (Michael Bay Movies) (GMC Heavy Duty Topkick 6500 4×4 Crew Cab Edition Pickup Truck)
- Megatron (Beast Machines) (Mechanical Dragon) (Again, unofficial because chinese fans keep out-competing a billion-dollar corporation)
- Jazz (Michael Bay Movies) (Pontiac Solstice Weekend Club Racer)
- Starscream (Michael Bay Movies) (Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor Jet)


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Jun 21, 2021)

hobbies are well mostly just gaming so nothing to special XD


----------



## Detectiveosprey (Jun 22, 2021)

Birdwatching, watching videos, playing video games, drawing, and writing.


----------



## evatra (Jul 6, 2021)

I had so many hobbies before but just recently I've been diagnosed with MS and I had to change my lifestyle completely. I need to take tecfidera meds every day, drink and eat healthy, keep strict diet. From my old hobbies I only do yoga now and reading sometimes. Paddle boarding, running and cross fit are not possible for me at the moment


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

I just got back into paper crafts.

Examples:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

I also like paranormal studies


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 12, 2021)

One of my recent ones has been researching natural history

Should've done biology instead of physics at higher :/

But yeah, learnt about a ton of new animals, extant and extinct. Made a handful into OCs. 

Also been running a series where I gush about the cool ones I find on Amino


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 19, 2021)

Circus said:


> hobbies are well mostly just travelling so nothing special Last week I had a great cruise trip through Vodohod! Highly recommend to have a similar trip if you are eager to see the beauty of the Volga river. It is really awesome!


Gaming, reading (mostly detective stories), travelling (before the pandemic), cycling, and drawing. Thanks for recommendations!


----------



## Regret (Jul 20, 2021)

I used to go to the gym regularly and to the range to target shoot but then covid happened.  Though, that looks like it is beginning to end.   Other than that, I want to take up drawing or some other form of artistic hobby once I am through with school.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 21, 2021)

Writing, Reading, Gaming, Motorbike Riding, SCUBA, kayaking. Not done the last two for months though.

Also been getting into art, and made some massive improvements in the last year.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 21, 2021)

Collecting and shooting firearms. And collecting old gas station road maps.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

I want to try my hand at ghost hunting


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 8, 2021)

When I am not drawing, I like playing video games, but I also want to take up an instrument and do face ups for dolls once maybe some time next year.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 8, 2021)

One of my favorite hobbies is spanking @ssaannttoo and @Izzy4895 :v

Apart from that, I like learning the guitar, I like collecting Zippo lighters(started very recently) and I rather enjoy videos on bushcraft and cooking on a fire :3


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2021)

Currently learning 3d


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

Rimna said:


> One of my favorite hobbies is spanking @ssaannttoo and @Izzy4895 :v
> 
> Apart from that, I like learning the guitar, I like collecting Zippo lighters(started very recently) and I rather enjoy videos on bushcraft and cooking on a fire :3



Have you seen Corporals Corner on YouTube? I love watching that channel.


I also love getting spanked


----------



## Filter (Dec 9, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> Currently learning 3d
> View attachment 123938


Looks good. What application are you using?


----------



## sushy (Dec 9, 2021)

Drawing is my main hobby, but I also like to knit, crochet, cross stitch and do a bit of gardening.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 9, 2021)

Sharing knowledge that no others are likely sharing!

Whole globe-wise, of course there are experienced people and/or experts on every aspects. However, our usual life don't always allow us to have time with experts! Then, depending on the surroundings, that's where I come in and share parts of my knowledge and experiences thanks to myself being jack-of-all-trades but-a-master-of-none characteristics.

Usually, I cannot make sure whether my sharings are worth it for certain audiences. Yet occasionally, there are a few who tells me my sharings did help at a pinch--and that's where I get enjoyments UwU

Well, obviously... Not a very 'practical' 'hobby', but I got no others to say... Perhaps composing and drawing, but I haven't made any remarkable results recently, so...


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2021)

Playing video games and watching anime mostly, unfortunately
I adore gaming but sometimes I feel like my life revolves around only one or maybe two things and I don't really like that. I need to branch out more. I enjoy swimming but I haven't made a hobby out of it; same goes for playing Chess.
I try drawing but I get frustrated with my work very easily and have very little patience.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 9, 2021)

I enjoy learning about, and discussing, communist theory and praxis. 

I enjoy birds.

I enjoy marijuana.


----------



## Dolox (Dec 9, 2021)

playing videah games


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2021)

Filter said:


> Looks good. What application are you using?


Blender 3.0

was made in 2.9
But everything should be the same.


----------



## Filter (Dec 10, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> Blender 3.0
> 
> was made in 2.9
> But everything should be the same.


Nice. Blender can be a challenge, but it's versatile. I gather you designed the entire model? I'm trying to do something similar, but so far just custom heads atop generic bodies. I haven't quite figured out how to fully sculpt avatars in that program. Eventually, I'd like to design my own anthro avatars to use in Unity and VRChat.


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Dec 10, 2021)

Let’s see:
-drawing (digital and traditional)
-writing (even though it’s for my eyes only)
-cooking
-collecting...
     Art books
     Records
     Retro video games and consoles 
     Vinyl art figures 
     Lighters
     Weed paraphernalia
     Art supplies 
     Anything by Robert Crumb
     Incense and incense burners
-psychedelics and weed
-gardening (succulents and veggies)
-occasionally  playing video games


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

i write stories about fish


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Deviant Fish said:


> i write stories about fish







Exocoetidae- also known as Flying Fish. There are 64 species within this family.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 124337
> 
> Exocoetidae- also known as Flying Fish. There are 64 species within this family.


okay? why tell me this?


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 16, 2021)

Does sleeping count?

What about crying in the bathroom?


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> Does sleeping count?
> 
> What about crying in the bathroom?


as long as it's a passtime you enjoy doing, you do you.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Deviant Fish said:


> okay? why tell me this?



Because I assumed you liked fish? My bad for trying to share interesting information with you, next time I'll just ignore you. 

You little weirdo.


----------



## Bel (Dec 16, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Playing video games and watching anime mostly, unfortunately
> I adore gaming but sometimes I feel like my life revolves around only one or maybe two things and I don't really like that. I need to branch out more. I enjoy swimming but I haven't made a hobby out of it; same goes for playing Chess.
> I try drawing but I get frustrated with my work very easily and have very little patience.



Sounds a lot like me. I was always into video games growing up and I picked up anime (and furry) stuff later on. My drawing pursuits have also gone nowhere due to being impatient about not being instantly good at it ><


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh God, where do I even start-

To summarize, I’m a nerd of every stripe. Comics, Manga, Video Games- you name it, I know it!

I also enjoy the outdoors. I like camping, fishing and hunting. Because I hunt, I pursue shooting at the gun range as a hobby, too.

That’s about it, really!


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Because I assumed you liked fish? My bad for trying to share interesting information with you, next time I'll just ignore you.
> 
> You little weirdo.


i do like fish.

i OWN an entire community for fish anthros.

it's in my bio.

and you assumed this fish was news to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2021)

Have either of you seen flying fish in real life?


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Have either of you seen flying fish in real life?


i was indirectly involved in this so yeah.









						Barbados v. Trinidad and Tobago - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Have you seen Corporals Corner on YouTube? I love watching that channel.
> 
> 
> I also love getting spanked



*gives you a spank as well*

I have seen it now. Very similar to Kent Survival.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2021)

Deviant Fish said:


> i do like fish.
> 
> i OWN an entire community for fish anthros.
> 
> ...



Maybe others wanted to see it? The world does not revolve around you, there are hundreds of people here.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Maybe others wanted to see it? The world does not revolve around you, there are hundreds of people here.


but it was a response to me.

you even quoted my post.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 16, 2021)

What's a socializing? Is that a new furry artist?


----------



## Curt Goynes (Dec 29, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh God, where do I even start-
> 
> To summarize, I’m a nerd of every stripe. Comics, Manga, Video Games- you name it, I know it!
> 
> ...


Talking about comics. Which ones would you recommend to a complete stranger?


----------



## Shyy (Dec 29, 2021)

What are my hobbies, you ask?
 Farking EXPENSIVE,  that's what... ever look into what it takes to build a fully functional Protogen suit? Now, add in leg extensions to get to your full height of 7'3" before the ears are counted.  This is costing almost as much as my farking CJ7 rebuild!!!!!!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 4, 2022)

I'd say writing but, it's been a while since I've wrote. I'd like to think the things I do write are well done but, that's really not something that rests on me. I've had a good deal of interest in game design and video games, as cliche as it is to say. It's something I can get rather opinionated about, as those close to me might bemoan. History is another one, used to do a bit of reenactment too. Not too feasible now, that last one.


----------



## BrambleBabe (Jan 4, 2022)

My hobbies are drawing and playing video games. I also like to read from time to time.

I'm currently playing Genshin Impact, and Hades.


----------



## Outré (Jan 4, 2022)

Music production use to be my main hobby. I haven't had time over the past while though… been busy working on my house. I hope I finish soon so life can return to normal.


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

i like extreme sports.

my fav is roller-skates.

also i like MMA.


----------

